# VIZ Magazine.... Slightly Adult but VERY funny!!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Aparantly this is going to be in VIZ letters section soon...

_Dear Viz

According to the HSBC tv advert the rudest thing you can do in Thailand is show the soles of your feet.

What nonsense. On my last trip to Bangkok, I shat on a ladyboy's t!ts whilst his sister [email protected] me into their mum's hair.

B Shipton, leigh on Sea_

LOL ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Lovely family!!

;D ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

that's a good one


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

ROFLMAO ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*tut* might have known they would have been from Essex : hehehe.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Was dad the pimp? ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Viz is great.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Tynesides silver tongued cavalier:

"Tits Ooooot" ;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

That is excellent! Haven't read Viz since Uni 10 years ago...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

My favourite character was Cockney Wanker. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> My favourite character was Cockney Wanker. ;D ;D ;D


mine is Finbarr Saunders ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> My favourite character was Cockney Wanker. ;D ;D ;D


Roger Mellie (the man on the telly)


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I used to work with a bloke who was the spitting image of Millie Tant. Always made me chuckle.

Roger Mellie was always my favourite... although the Top Tips usually got a chuckle eg;

"London cabbies! Next time you take you cab in for a service, ask them to fix the indicators so that other road users know where the f*ck you're going, you lazy [email protected]" ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Biffa Bacon.

Best top tip - A cigar tube with an angry wasp in it makes a great inexpensive vibrator.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

make people think you have just travelled through time. walk around looking confused asking people what year it is and when they reply, mutter under your breath 'it worked, the crazy old man did it!'


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Save your embarrasment by slightly parting your bum cheeks prior to letting a fart out, voila, noiseless. ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Save soiling your underwear by not parting your cheeks when attempting a silent fart...


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

Gotta be Mutha Bacon..Hard as Nails


----------



## paul.graham (Feb 11, 2003)

The one off - Mickey's monkey spunk moped!

Pure class.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Haven't read this for years. Are the The Fat Slags still in it and Buster Gonnad ( with the unfeasibly large testicles), and what was that geordie guy called?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

> The one off - Mickey's monkey spunk moped!


Didn't he also try to fuel it with leopard fanny batter?

Dave


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Rude Kid "Piss up a rope fuckstick"!

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> and what was that geordie guy called?


That was/is Sid the Sexist

"Can you drive? Well back on to this" ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yeah that was him "Sid the Sexist" yeah he was the funniest.

Think I've still got a couple of annuals somewhere, I must dig them out. ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

*Sid*: How pet, du ye like flowers?

*Bird*: Why are you going to buy me some?

*Sid:* Nur, but you can get your two lips roond me cock.

=================================

*Sid*: How pet, du ye like jewellery?

*Bird*: Why are you going to buy me some?

*Sid:* Nur, but you can suck me cock, it's a diamond.

=================================

*Sid*: How pet, du ye like fruit?

*Bird*: Why are you going to buy me some?

*Sid:* Nur, but yu can suck me cock, it's a peach.

=================================

They never worked for me either. :-[


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

What's got two thumbs, speaks french and loves blow-jobs? ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] moi


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

;D


----------

